# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  شركات ديكور في ابوظبي

## فهمي سامر

*شركات ديكور عالمية في أبوظبي ودبي والعين والشارقة*



لا بد بأنك تبحث عن شركات ديكور ذات مستوى احترافي لتصميم وتنفيذ  الديكورات الخاصة بمنزلك، ولهذا فإن تطبيق رفيق هو رفيقك لإيجاد شركة  الديكور المناسبة لهذه المهمة. يضم تطبيق رفيق أكثر من 93 شركة ديكور  مرخصة في الدولة عموماً ومعظم هذه الشركات متواجدة في الإمارات الرئيسية  مثل أبوظبي ودبي والشارقة. لا عليك إلا تقديم طلب لتصلك عروض من شركات  ديكور مختلفة وتختار الشركة الأنسب بعد الاطلاع على تقييم العملاء السابقين  وصور أعمالهم، كل هذا بضغطه زر وبدون مغادرة منزلك. لتحميل التطبيق اضغط  على الرابط أدناه:
حمل التطبيق
اتصل الان


*شركات ديكور بين الفن والسعر*

يوجد في التطبيق فئات مختلفة من شركات ديكور، وللتبسيط هنالك شركات تقدم  أسعار منخفضة وأسعار مرتفعة. وما نود إيضاحه بأن لا هذه الفئة سيئة ولا  تلك سيئة وجميعها ملتزم على إرضاء عملائه ولكن كل فئة مناسبة لشريحة مختلفة  من العملاء. ومن باب التبسيط والتوضيح أود مقارنة هذا الأمر بشركات. 
على سبيل المثال، جميع السيارات تؤدي نفس الغرض وجميع شركات السيارات تخضع لنفس الاشتراطات ومعايير التصنيع والترخيص، بل أصبحت مواصفات السيارات مقاربة. ولكن مع ذلك، لا يزال هنالك تفاوت شاسع بين أسعار شركات السيارات، فسعر المرسيديس ليس كسعر الكورولا. ومع ذلك ستجد ان المرسيديس لم يتأثر بذلك، ولا أن الكورولا تأثرت بذلك إيضاً وهنالك شريحة لهذا النوع وشريحة أخرى من الأشخاص للنوع الأخر.
هذا الأمر ينطبق تماماً على الديكور، فهنالك شركات ديكور  لديها مهندسين ومصممين ومنفذين ليخرج لك نتيجة فريدة وهنالك شركات تعتمد  على منفذين من العمالة الرخيصة لتنفيذ المطلوب فقط، وطبعاً ستكون أرخص  بكثير. ولهذا من الظلم بأن نقارن هذه الفئتين ببعض، ولعل بنهاية السنة  أرباح الشركة الرخيصة أعلى من الأخرى مع أنه أسعارها منخفضة لأنه بالأساس  ليس لديها مصاريف. 
*رفيق يصلك بجميع فئات شركات الديكور*

نحن لا نبرر ارتفاع أسعار بعض شركات الديكور، ولكن نسرد الحقائق من باب التوعية. وبالنهاية تطبيق رفيق يصلك بكلى الفئتين ويقدم لك معلومات تفصيلية عن كل الشركات لتتمكن من اختيار الأنسب لك.
وكما يوجد لدينا مدراء مشاريع يقدمون لمستخدمي تطبيق رفيق استشارات  مجانية بهذا الخصوص. يمكنك الاستعانة بهم بطلب ذلك من فريق خدمة العملاء  عند متابعة طلبك، بأن يبلغون أحد مدراء المشاريع التواصل معك لتقديم  الاستشارة والارشاد لك مجاناً. 



 *ابوظبي*

يوجد هنالك أكثر من 14 شركات ديكور في ابوظبي  مستعدين لخدمتك من خلال تطبيق رفيق، فقط قم بتحميل التطبيق وتقديم طلبك  وذلك من خلال أختيار خدمات ديكور لتقوم المحلات في ابوظبي بتقديم عروضها لك  وتختار الأنسب لك بعد مراجعة عروضهم.
*دبي*

يوجد هنالك أكثر من 12 شركات ديكور في دبي  مستعدين لخدمتك من خلال تطبيق رفيق، فقط قم بتحميل التطبيق وتقديم طلبك  وذلك من خلال أختيار خدمات ديكور لتقوم المحلات في ابوظبي بتقديم عروضها لك  وتختار الأنسب لك بعد مراجعة عروضهم.
*الشارقة*

يوجد هنالك أكثر من 15 شركات ديكور في الشارقة  مستعدين لخدمتك من خلال تطبيق رفيق، فقط قم بتحميل التطبيق وتقديم طلبك  وذلك من خلال أختيار خدمات ديكور لتقوم المحلات في ابوظبي بتقديم عروضها لك  وتختار الأنسب لك بعد مراجعة عروضهم.
*العين*

    يوجد هنالك أكثر من 7 شركات ديكور في العين  مستعدين لخدمتك من خلال تطبيق رفيق، فقط قم بتحميل التطبيق وتقديم طلبك  وذلك من خلال أختيار خدمات ديكور لتقوم المحلات في ابوظبي بتقديم عروضها لك  وتختار الأنسب لك بعد مراجعة عروضهم.

----------

